# quick hello



## gramps99 (May 8, 2009)

just a quick hello, i am just setting up a small mouse colony (feeder breeder as you call it ) not intrested in making lots of money or in getting massive, and want the mice to have as good a life as possible in the cicumstances.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Welcome! 

I'm right with you about giving the feeders the best life possible.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to our forum


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome we love all mouse owners whether for pet or feeder breeders, so enjoy, hey post some pics of your reptiles


----------



## gramps99 (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the welcome. i will stick a few reptile pics up in the other section just for you


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------

